# Bow fishing advice needed



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

I just purchased a used sundance k16. I would like to try my hand at bowfishing this weekend if I can get back in town. Since I have never bowfished before and this boat is not rigged with lights yet what are your recommendations. I was thinking about trying the trinity river or Conroe. I was thinking about going after gar in the heat of the day when they surface. 

What have you seen lately? Any good during the day or should I mount 2 shop lights on the bow and hook it to a battery? (I don't have the generator yet...)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gettin closer said:


> I just purchased a used sundance k16. I would like to try my hand at bowfishing this weekend if I can get back in town. Since I have never bowfished before and this boat is not rigged with lights yet what are your recommendations. I was thinking about trying the trinity river or Conroe. I was thinking about going after gar in the heat of the day when they surface.
> 
> What have you seen lately? Any good during the day or should I mount 2 shop lights on the bow and hook it to a battery? (I don't have the generator yet...)
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Shop lights are ran by AC and a battery is DC. Gonna be real tough in the heat of the day because they generally just roll and are out of site before yoou have a chance to even turn that way. It can be done though.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use a power inverter to run those lights. We tried it once. One shop light had a fully charged battery dead in about 25 minutes. It is not really an option. A hand held spotlight and and a couple batteries will last all night long.


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

I appreciate the advice. I was thinking about picking up the power inverter from HD but i did not think about how long it would last. Maybe i will just try the hand held spotlight for the first time out. i did not want to put too much money into it considering buying the boat was maxing out my fun money for a little while.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like your gonna start out just us old timers did.

A buddy with a spotlight runs the trolling motor while you shoot. Then switch after a few shots.


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

texas two guns said:


> Sounds like your gonna start out just us old timers did.
> 
> A buddy with a spotlight runs the trolling motor while you shoot. Then switch after a few shots.


That is the game plan! I plan on going out tomorrow night (Friday) before dark to take a look around and make sure I don't get myself in trouble. Neither my buddy Travis or I have been on lake Conroe or have been bowfishing before. We will see how it goes... If all else fails we will each take a rod and try our luck with catfish.


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, I went out Friday night bowfishing for the first time. It was a blast. My buddy Travis and I bot let the arrow fly about a dozen times each. Please keep in mind that this was out first time bow fishing and had no clue what we were doing. We saw more fish but we were not very efficient with the spotlight. By the end of the night I shot 1 spotted gar and Travis had nothing but weeds and mud but we had a great time. 

I am "hooked" on bowfishing but I will have to deal with the spotlight fix until I get the genny and some good lights.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It is fun man. Like he said we alluwt started out like that. Keep practicing and it will get easier and easier. 

If you want to come shoot he trinity area 1 night let me know I know this area really well. I could tag along give you a few pointers. I'm no expert by far but I've done it for a long time.


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> It is fun man. Like he said we alluwt started out like that. Keep practicing and it will get easier and easier.
> 
> If you want to come shoot he trinity area 1 night let me know I know this area really well. I could tag along give you a few pointers. I'm no expert by far but I've done it for a long time.


I will have to take you up on that sooner or later. What part of the trinity do you know?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I know every nook and cranny south of hwy 90.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

How far south of 90 does this knowledge extend?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

texas two guns said:


> How far south of 90 does this knowledge extend?


G
All the way to the bay. I have covered every part of this river at some point or another.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Big tournament coming next month.....


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

*Bowfishing*

If you want to fish during the heat best place I've been lately is hwy 21 by midway. My friend and I went last Saturday and shot at 6 fish over 6'. He hit two but the arrow bounced off. Lot of fish rolling up there. Go up river about five bends right past a sandbar. As far as Conroe goes Bent Water holds bigger carp. If you want to fish trinity river at night the best place this time of year is around 356. We went out there this time last year and shot over 400 fish in one night. Scale Busters


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

*Bowfishing*

Heat of the day go to hwy 21 in Midway,Tx. Shot some big fish last Saturday there. Go about five bends up river. If you want to fish at night on the trinity river go to where the river runs into the lake right off 356 shot lots of fish there this time last year.
Headed to anahuac this weekend to try to c how it is down there.
Good luck (Scale Busters)


----------



## gar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

dont hunt gar hunt bass they are one of the only dinosaurs left


----------

